# WCProInbox, what is it? I can't delete it.



## lunicmax (Jul 16, 2009)

I've got a WCProInbox on my computer. Do you know what is it and how get rid of it?Please help me!
Nicole

What is EKDiscovery? How to get rid of it? Where to find the answer?

Nicole.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi and welcome to TSF this previous thread may point you in the right direction
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/wcproinbox-has-appeared-in-network-folder-271080.html
the other thing is to do with kodak so if you have either of these things then they installed with the software


----------

